# Puppy racing



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

just like to share this with you for a bit of fun, they are the pups i bred, the 1st one Buddy is one i gave a good friend and Bella is my pup what i kept, they are only 13 weeks old so i think they are doing well,

enjoy jeff

Buddy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMsFozZzxOA[/media]

Bella
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2O5VrEazhM


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

cool, they are faster than my ol' dog


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

will you race her or something else ?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

They both look good, I bet your well pleased with them.
Martin.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> will you race her or something else ?


She is going to be my rabbiting dog with her mother and older sister, she is bedlington terrier cross whippet, i use the lure to keep the big dogs fit in the summer while the season is over, but the lure is a lot of fun, not bad for 13 week old pups jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I always said i would go to go see the waterloo cup but they banned it b4 I ever went.







if you do some vids I'd like to see em.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I always said i would go to go see the waterloo cup but they banned it b4 I ever went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dog of the wifes was bred out of a dog that ran in the Waterloo cup, it was doing well it had to be pulled out at the 1/4 finals with a split toe, it was called singforyamammy, 
she has done well in the lurcher racing she is a deerhound cross, here she is with just a few of her wins jeff


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I quit going to dog tracks many years ago -- after I had to hitch-hike back to the motel. I was in Miami.
frosty2


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done Jeff + wifey


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive stuff!


----------

